# Custom asymmetrical paperstone slingshot.



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

First of and as usual sorry for my English, I do my best.

I was never more interested than that in slingshots, I have "played" with some when I was little but it stopped there. It is by chance after seeing the work of Bill Hays wich amazed me that I threw myself into the design of a Slingshot.

I do not intend to make a living of it, I am a graphic designer by formation, knifemaker by passion (seems to be a bunch of us here&#8230,and as for now I'm looking for a job and I have a little time for myself so I decided to try to design a slingshot.

I manage to get what I initially wanted in 4 steps.

1st step,computer design of an asymmetrical slingshot and making of the first prototype in 8mm paperstone.



At this moment I understand that it does not justhappen ... in this case I have designed it too large, I have big hands but notenough to make it comfortable ... So I put the design back on the drawing boardand modify it, adjusting it to achieve what I wanted initially, it took me 3and a final prototype to achieve what I wanted, here are the first 3:



Here's the final model:

- paperstone 15mm

- Pocket 70*15mm

- 3* Silver Theraband 230mm*20 to 14mm (tapered) for each side.















It works great, good power and accuracy with .44caliber balls (thanks to Perry).



Here's a little video in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKhed_Ebtsc

That's it, anyone can copy it if he wants as long as it is not for commercial purposes, I do not think I'll become a regular speaker here, I just wanted to share what I did.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi i like you work they look grate


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very impressive, well done.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good!

I really like the design and the craftsmanship. Keep it up!

Jörg


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !

Good work.

Congradulations

Xavier


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Grat job I realy love that one and think this might be one of the best Ive seen.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think that's fantastic.

Your approach and style is close to my own. No doubt you will find much to amuse you in my slingshotforum blog.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like the ones Bill Hays makes, but I like them! -- Tex


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

They look great! Good sized, too!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work... those look great...







welcome to the forums...


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

that design is genious.
Its like... symmetric unsymmetry 
I'll have to make one like that myself... I just need to feel it.
Thank you for joining and sharing this on the forum!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

VERY NICE!!

Tom


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, as Oufti said, they are clearly inspired by Bill's excellent and distinctive slingshots, but to be fair the design is from scratch not drawn round somebody's slingshot or reproduced straight from a photo. In fact, it's just about as different as is possible based on a board cut and four wide spaced fingers with separators and a semi-pinching thumb on the other side of low forks.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice design, I like your presentation it is very well explain. Thanks for offering you design to all of us and please keep making some more. Saludos.


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Yes of course my design looks a bit like Bill Hays', and after watching ZDP189 (this steel is wayyyyyy too brittle for me...) too, our approach are quite similar, ergonomic with a big concern about design and it's quite normal that there's a family look.

But I think there will be a 5th one, I keep hitting my thumb and index finger, I don't know if it happens on the way out or back, I dont have that with the 3rd... I must change something because my fingers are completely sores


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for posting this, i just had to google paperstone LOL. I love the slingshot and like all the photos of all the prototypes. Oufti what a great first post if it was up for voting i would have to declare you







the winner of the Couger. Good luck finding a new job


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I had to look up paperstone too. lol.


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Thank you for posting this, i just had to google paperstone LOL.


It's a "cheap" material I sometimes use for "cheap" knives handle, once finish it's a little too much plastic for me, but as I have a load of it (scrapes from a construction site, this is used as walls for toilets...) why not use that, when I'll be entirely satisfied with the model I'll do it in Micarta G10 or carbon fiber.

Thanks for the rest


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oufti said:


> ZDP189 (this steel is wayyyyyy too brittle for me...)


I apologise for digressing, but ZDP-189 steel is not brittle, but it does have a tendency to chip out, which is tragic considering the high cost of knives made from the steel and the difficulty of sharpening it. I picked up this name when I joined a forum researching a purchase and only intended to ask one question about the steel, but I stayed on and 20,000 posts later under this name, the moniker stuck. In a way, it suits my style, being engineered practically to the point of absurdity. :lol:

I am sure you will enjoy this forum, find many friends and much inspiration and stay on, becoming known the world over only as 'Oufti'.


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I apologise for digressing, but ZDP-189 steel is not brittle,..


As we are digressing... (is it permitted here ?)

Here's what I have done with a Kershaw Leek ZDP189 which lost it's tip in a plate...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a very good looking slingshot you've got there! And I really appreciate the fact I was able to inspire you to make such a lovely design.
The "Ninja" would be a great name for it... as it looks like something a Ninja would carry!

The finger and thumb slap happens as the pouch goes over the top and has enough weight and elastic energy to come in contact on the way back.
To minimize the slap, you can use lighter/thinner leather, chromium tanned 3-4 ounce weight, cut 20mm X 75mm will do well. 
You can also sort of flip your hand forward as the tension from your drawn pouch is released.
And there's also a couple of other creative solutions as well in the "general discussion" forum.


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Mr Hays









I'll try these solutions before throwing the baby away ...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky. That is a mild case, considering that Kershaw makes its back bevels very thin and its tips very pointed (without consideration of the steel and heat treatment). I have seen knives that look like warncliffs that have been involved in a medieval sword fight. Your only solution is a wet grinder or a very coarse stone made of a hard material. If all else fails, send them to me by registered post and I'll sort them out for you.


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh don't worry, I've got all I need, even a tough hardened ZDP189 (Or Cowry X) doesnt resist on my backstand









But thanks for the offer.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is a fine looking shooter you made Oufti!!!! I also see you incorporated the "Pinkie Hole" grip as well.
Good job!!!!







I enjoyed the post and video!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Stay at it Oufti, looks good!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent design Oufti...I hope you become a "more frequent" participant to the forum.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

They are great!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Great looking slingshots!







how does theraband silver compare to theraband gold???? silver is not very common but looks like it makes a good shooter

-Ace-


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

Ace said:


> Great looking slingshots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know I made my choice after looking at this chart: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39-thera-band-and-tube-resistance-elongation-chart/ I wanted something quite powerfull but not at the expense of precision.

Given that I have to put 2 * 3 bands I guess I'll try the gold next time


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I hope you don't leave, it would be a real shame, with that as a first outing.


----------

